# PROBLEME BLUETOOTH IPOD TOUCH



## Skun (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Ipod touch 2g 16go MAJ 4.2.1 compatible avec mon enceinte BOSE soundlink wireless mais le jumelage ne fonctionne pas du tout.

En revanche avec mon Iphone 4 aucun problème, le bluetooth fonctionne très 
bien avec l'enceinte.
Je suppose que vous avez une solution à mon problème, s'il vous plait aidez moi...

Merci d'avance


----------

